# Best FREE pop-up blocker?



## MurasakiGrrl (Jan 17, 2004)

I am looking for a FREE  Pop-up blocker.

Right now we have Earthlink & its Pop-up blocker works like a charm, but in a few weeks we will be changing to a different ISP.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

FreeSurferMKII i would say is the best around . You could always use a browser with a built-in blocker such as Crazy Browser and lastly the new Google Toolbar which is popular but i have never tried it .


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

I use Google Toolbar and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with the google toolbar, very usefull and way better than google deskbar if you ever think of gettin that.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello,
May I suggest a different approach.
I have been using Mozilla Firebird as a browser which has a built-in pop-up-blocker.Till this day it has'nt allowed any of that stuff to get through.

Hope this helps:up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Only thing i find bad with built in popupblockers, is that i dont think they have the feature to allow them with the press of ctrl, like google does. Sometimes you do need that, such as when launching pagebuilder or other things. I havnt used those other browsers though so yeah.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I use StopZilla works good, but not free.


----------



## MurasakiGrrl (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanx for the advice! 

I have heard good things about Google toolbar as well but I didn't realize it had a pop-up blocker too.

Also I've been considering Mozilla as a back-up browser in case something goes wrong with my IE.

One question: I already have Google deskbar (it sounded fun & useful) so if I get Google toolbar should I uninstall the deskbar?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

No they dont conflict in any way. Its perfectly safe to do it, thats what my dad has actually.


----------



## MurasakiGrrl (Jan 17, 2004)

Great!
I'm going to get Google toolbar & Mozilla ASAP!

I've gotten great advice on this site and I only discovered it 8 days ago!!

Thanx again!!!


----------



## 781 (Jan 28, 2004)

The Google toolbar has been good to me


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been using Panicware Pop-Up Program and find it very effective. It has the ability to either notify you each time it is blocking or to let it do it on its own. Also you can "Unblock" by using control key. Found at http://www.panicware.com


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Google does the same thing except that it doesnt use up memory and cpu like panicware probably does, at least not more than any other toolbar


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mozilla 1.5 or 1.6 and/or Firebird,all stop popups very well.I've been using Mozilla for a while,never had an unwanted popup.


----------



## MurasakiGrrl (Jan 17, 2004)

Does Mozilla,esp. Firebird, support the Google toolbar?


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

There is a version for Firebird I think.Get it at their extension page.And I think there is an extension for Mozilla as well at the extension page.


----------



## Freddie D (Dec 21, 2003)

As far as pop-up blockers are concerned, I have tried out several, and I am happiest with the Avant browser. Although you really can't go wrong with any of the suggestions given here, it's more a thing of personal preferences. Aside from the pop-up blocking, it is also an excellent, easy to use browser. It is free as well, with donations as an option.


----------



## zerokelvins (Feb 5, 2004)

mozilla, mozilla, mozilla
that's the way to go. block popups (u decide which to let thru), has a download mgr, u can search from the address bar using google, it has a tabbed interface so you don't have a million browser windows open, u can highlight words on the page and rite-click to search the web--the list goes on. it's also much more stable than i.e.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Sounds good  :up:


----------



## MJacksn (Jan 13, 2004)

I use the google, but Microsoft just put out a beta that is supposed to be very similar. toolbar.google.com and i like it a lot.

toolbar.msn.com


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

I use the panicware pop-up stopper Basic. I even registered it cause I think its so good. Some people however, say its a major resource eater, I haven't seen proof of it on my system.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Google Toolbar is good.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I've had popupcop forever, but there are freebies out there now.
The only reason I still use the cop is because of free upgrades and it works great.
To be quite truthful, I don't see many ads at all anymore. I have zone alarm pro which also blocks ads. Popupcop has exit commands built in. You can clear cookies and set exceptions. Clear typed urls, and such. 
I have heard the popup is about done for anyway. Too many of us blocking them.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The only ads at all i see with the google toolbar are the very occasional "Download plugin?" windows. Thats it.


----------



## MurasakiGrrl (Jan 17, 2004)

Google toolbar & Mozilla Firebird work like a charm!! Thanx for all the great advice!


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Google rules!>Fidelista


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Using 'Mozilla Firefox' & love it !


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Google Toolbar :up:


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Google Toolbar


----------

